# Stay Thirsty My Friends



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

Is that guy still alive?  He must be 100 years old.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2018)

This actor, Jonathan Goldsmith, retired in 2016....he is 79 years old.  He made a nice fortune....estimated at 8 million...from his Dos Equis commercials.


----------

